# Brille beim Fahren???



## Crashhiller (14. Oktober 2004)

also ich fahre immer mit sonnenbrille, weils besser aussieht und als schutz vor steinen, stöcken etc. 
jetzt in der dunklen jahres zeit wollte ich mir so eine brille mit klarsicht gläsern kaufen und jetzt wollte ich von euch wissen, ob ihr auch oft mit brille fahrt was ihr dafür aus gebt, wie oft die bei euch kaputt gegehen usw.

wie steht ihr zum thema brille beim biken??

gruß crashhiller


----------



## polo (14. Oktober 2004)

früher die teuren dinger, jetzt "billige" (~20-30), weil sie doch alle kaputt gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (14. Oktober 2004)

ich fahr immer mit brille, und zwar fast immer mit klarer scheibe oder grau getönt. nur wenn brutal die sonne scheint mit dunklen gläsern. 
aber im wald ist meistens nicht so hell...


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Oktober 2004)

also ich kann gar nicht ohne brille fahren. sonst seh ich nix. grad hab ich ne addidas mit so nem korrekturclip. aber da is alles zerkratzt, ähh, was war nochmal deine frage??? (nachkucken...)

ahh, ok, gekostet hat das ding glaub ich mal 300 (dm), mit clip, kaputt is noch nix (bis auf verkratzt, und der clip is mal zerbrochen als ich die brille in die ecke geschmissen hab...) als nächstes würd ich mir glaub ich kontaktlinsen + billige brille kaufen!


----------



## h-walk (14. Oktober 2004)

Ich fahr immer mit Brille, da Äste, Fliegen oder aufspritzender Dreck vom Vordermann schnell die Sicht auf Null reduzieren können...dann folgt oft der "Blind-ab-flug"  
Ich benutze seit ca. 5 Jahren meine altbewährte Oakley M Frame mit klarer oder orangefarbener Scheibe...
Ich hab die Brille damals mit zwei Wechselscheiben für 120 US-Dollar in USA gekauft. 

Greez
H-Walk


----------



## Osti (14. Oktober 2004)

ALso ich fahr auch die Adidas Evil Eye pro mit Korrekturclip. Kontaktlinsen vertrage ich leider nicht, sonst würde ich auch wohl ne billige Brille nehmen. Die Adidas hat aber nen paar coole features. So kann man z.B. den Neigungswinkel der Brille mit den Bügeln verstellen. Sie ist somit die erste Brille, die bei mir richtig gut in den Fullface-Helm passt. War zwar recht teuer, aber bis jetzt das beste was ich bisher hatte...

Osti


----------



## Timmi (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mir die Alpina Tri Guard bei ebay.de ersteigert
~40 da hast du dann 3 wechsel Gläser für jedes Wetter.

Gruß Tim


----------



## Männix (14. Oktober 2004)

Ich fahr' nur mit Brille, da Matsch oder Steine im Auge nicht putzig sind...

Mir reicht eine Brille von "Tchibo" mit drei Sätzen Wechselgläsern (klar, gelb, dunkel). Die hat glaub' ich 10 Euro gekostet.


----------



## Timmi (14. Oktober 2004)

Das dumme sind finde ich Fliegen und Matsch ich glaube bei Steinen hillft die
Brille auch nicht mehr wirklich*g*


----------



## phil - BB (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi so ein Post wollte ich auch mal starten ... ich fahr auch immer mit Brille da ich ohne auch nichts sehe   Welche Brillen haltet Ihr für den Sportbereich für ausreichend robust und "kratzfest" ( natürlich nur welche mit Sehstärke / Tönung brauch und will ich nicht)

Ach ja Kontaktlinsen kann ich nicht leiden


----------



## Männix (14. Oktober 2004)

Ich denke bei "Steinen" da auch net an Felsbrocken...eher an die kleinen, gemeinen, die vom Vordermann hochkommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sinus (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
da mir das mit einer Brille (mit Sehstärke) beim biken zu viel gezuchtel und zu teuer ist, will ich mir jetzt Kontaktlinsen machen lassen, um dann ne günstige Brille zum biken anziehen zu können. Das hat auch noch den Vorteil, daß man im Falle daß die Brille kaputt geht auch noch ohne relativ sicher nach Hause kommt.


----------



## Alu (14. Oktober 2004)

ich fahr auch immer mit brille  ! bei touren normale sonnenbrille, nichts teures und zum dh nehm ich meine snowboardbrille ! mit orange-farbenen gläsern !


----------



## Bebop (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

fahre auch immer mit Brille. Habe mir ganz billig Laborschutzbrillen besorgt, davon gibt es mittlerweile Modelle die Sportbrillen in Sachen Optik in nichts nachstehen. Nur der Preis ist mit ca. 10 viel sportlicher!!!


----------



## Thunderbird (14. Oktober 2004)

Fahre nie ohne Brille (Alpina Tri-Guard). Eher ohne Helm.
Die Tri Guard ist OK, aber die Gläser fallen raus, wenn
man stürzt und im Rennen verliert man wertvolle Zeit. 

Orangene Gläser sind schon rein aus psychologischen Gründen
bei schlechtem Wetter zu empfehlen. Die Alpina-Gläser sind
glaube ich sogar offiziell kugelsicher (keine Ahnung, nach welcher Norm).

Thb


----------



## dodger (14. Oktober 2004)

Ich fahre mit einer Alpina Airframe. Gläser: orange

Ich hab die mal oben ins Trikot gehangen, die ist mir natürlich runtergefallen und ich auch noch mit dem hinterrad drüber. Jetzt wackelt ein Bügel etwas, aber sonst ist sie ok. Von Alpina gibts auch Gläser, die nicht beschlagen. Bei mir beschlagen die aber nur, wenns draußen kalt ist und ich vor ner Ampel stehe. Im Fahrtwind beschlägt nix.


----------



## Heizerer (14. Oktober 2004)

nimm für die trübe Jahreszeit orange Gläser.   

ich hab ne UVEX .... (?) mit orange und mag sie generell gar nimmer absetzten, so sensationell sind Farben und kontrast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr flitzer (14. Oktober 2004)

Männix schrieb:
			
		

> Mir reicht eine Brille von "Tchibo" mit drei Sätzen Wechselgläsern (klar, gelb, dunkel). Die hat glaub' ich 10 Euro gekostet.



Fahre ebenfalls nur die "Kaffee"-Brille und bin damit bisher, ca. 1 jahr alt, ziemlich zufrieden!


----------



## manne (14. Oktober 2004)

Hey, da bin ich wohl in einer absoluten Minderheit als (90%-)Ohne-Brille-Fahrer.
Ich würd aus Sicherheitsgründen gern immer "mit", habe aber spätestens nach einer halben Stunde Fahrt ein Problem damit, nämlich sobald der erste Schweißtropfen genau quer übers Glas rinnt  (durch Helm natürlich noch verstärkt) Genau wie bei Regen, ich hasse einfach die kleinste Sichtbeeinträchtigung, zumindest wenns direkt vorm Auge ist.
Bin ich echt allein mit diesem Problem, ist es vielleicht eher psychisch als physisch?   

MfG Manne


----------



## kantiran (14. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab auch ne Alpina und fahr aus den o.g. Gründen (Mücken, Fahrtwind, Schmutz vom Vordermann) eignentlich auch nie ohne.

Guck mal bei Fielmann vorbei die verkaufen momentan die Sportbrillen ab.


----------



## Berggams (15. Oktober 2004)

Hi zusammen,

habe mir diesen Sommer ne Adidas Evil Eye beim Optiker gekauft. Optiker deswegen, weil ich den Clip in meiner passenden Stärke brauchte.
Problem ist jetzt, dass ich mit dieser Brille nur 2dimensional sehen; d.h. die Steilheit des Geländes oder die Höhe einer Kante lässt sich nicht richtig einschätzen. Auch nach vorbildlichen Bemühungen meines Optikers (er hat 4x neue Gläser eingeschliffen) und unzähligen Telefonaten mit Adidas konnte das Problem nicht behoben werden.

Fazit:
Achtung bei Brillentägern die jenseits der -3,75 Dioptrin liegen und ne Evil Eye mit Korrekturclip verwenden wollen.

Ich werde jetzt wohl den Korrekturclip weglassen und mit Kontaktlinsen fahren.

Gruß Volker


----------



## wolle01 (15. Oktober 2004)

Moin,

ich fahr mit Rudy "Perception" oder so ähnlich. Hat Klarsichtgläser in Sehstärke und noch (wahlweise) getönte Wechselgläser zum hochklappen davor. Dadurch besseres Sichtfeld, als mit den clips. Lag mit Optikerleistung bei ca 150.
Hab die Brille auch im Winter auf der Piste auf. Beschlägt eigentlich nur in Extremsituationen.
Sieht von weiten eigentlich wie ne normale Sportbrille aus.
Wenn ich nicht Kurzsichtig wäre, hätt ich wohl auch ne Tschibobrille oder so was.

Wolle


----------



## #easy# (15. Oktober 2004)

******* ich brauch eine


----------



## Beff1 (15. Oktober 2004)

Alpina Tri Guard & Kontaktlinsen.

Beschlägt nur Bergauf. Liegt aber an mir - bin einfach zu langsam... 

zu 90% mit klaren Gläsern, nur bei schlechtem Wetter aus psychologischen Gründen mit den Orangen.

TIPP: Bei nem Abo der MountainBike gibts die TriGuard dazu. Siehe Aboshop auf deren Homepage. Und da wärs dann ja egal, ob Du im Laden 40 für die Brille zahlst, oder 40 fürs Abo und die Brille dazubekommst


----------



## Jobal (15. Oktober 2004)

Oakley M-Frame mit klarem o. gelbem Glas.

Hab das Ding schon länger u. bin damit sehr zufrieden. Bügel sind mal abgebrochen, aber ohne Probleme ersetzt worden.

Gruß Jobal


----------



## Enrgy (15. Oktober 2004)

Fahre seit einigen Jahren Lidl oder Aldi Brillen. Ehemals 4,99DM oder jetzt 2,49. Reichen mir vollkommen aus. Jedes Jahr ne neue, nie ärgern über Kratzer.


----------



## ckazok (15. Oktober 2004)

Ich fahre seit ca. 5-6 Jahren eine Rudy Project Skeey mit Korrekturclip und bin im großen und ganzen sehr zufrieden. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, daß anstatt Klarsichtgläser gelbe oder orangene Gläser geraden im Herbst viel bessere Sicht gewähren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andik (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

fahre stets mit Brille, da die Augen dann windgeschützt sind.
Habe 2 Brillen, die ich je nach Wetter wähle. Habe in der trüben Jahreszeit mit den orangenen Gläsern gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Brillen haben je ca. 15-20  gekostet (also nix besonderes) - aber bislang hat alles super gehalten !


----------



## fridge (15. Oktober 2004)

ICh hab mir speziell fürs autofahren ne Nike Brille für 70EUR gekauft, aber die nehm ich au zum biken:

die gläser passen sich dem Licht an, d.h. au wenn es dunkler ist/wird kann ich sie noch aufhaben un seh fast genauso gut wie ohne.... 



das prob is nur wenn ich sie hochschieb zur stirn, dass dem Glas das gel net passt das is dann imma dreckig... aber sonst


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (15. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin Brillenträger,möchte aber ne Brille zum Drübertun.Weiss jemand Günstige Lösungen?


----------



## Recycler (15. Oktober 2004)

manne schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, da bin ich wohl in einer absoluten Minderheit als (90%-)Ohne-Brille-Fahrer.
> Ich würd aus Sicherheitsgründen gern immer "mit", habe aber spätestens nach einer halben Stunde Fahrt ein Problem damit, nämlich sobald der erste Schweißtropfen genau quer übers Glas rinnt  (durch Helm natürlich noch verstärkt) Genau wie bei Regen, ich hasse einfach die kleinste Sichtbeeinträchtigung, zumindest wenns direkt vorm Auge ist.
> Bin ich echt allein mit diesem Problem, ist es vielleicht eher psychisch als physisch?
> 
> MfG Manne



Tach zusammen!

Als Brillenträger habe ich auch genau das beschriebene Problem. Es nervt einfach tierisch, wenn irgendwas auf den Gläsern ist. 
Ich trage auch nicht gerne Kontaktlinsen, aber wenn es sein muß, nehme ich sie schon. 
Tipp: Wenn nur ab und zu Linsen getragen werden sollen, Eintageslinsen nehmen. Kosten nicht die Welt und werden nach einmaliger Benutzung weggeworfen. Um das mal auszuprobieren wird jeder Optiker auch mal kostenlos ein oder zwei Probepaare zur Verfügung stellen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Recycler (15. Oktober 2004)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Brillenträger,möchte aber ne Brille zum Drübertun.Weiss jemand Günstige Lösungen?



Wenn deine Brille nicht zu groß ist, versuch mal eine Schutzbrille, da gibts schon recht ansprechende Modelle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ansonsten siehe obigen Beitrag: Kontaktlinsen und Bikebrille.

Frank


----------



## uxmax (15. Oktober 2004)

Alpina Tri Guard


----------



## osterwolf (15. Oktober 2004)

also wichtigste gründe für meine brille:
1. pollen (hab heuschnupfen)
2. fliegen
3. staub

gerade wenn du heuschnupfen hast und deine augen beim radeln ungeschützt beste pollenfänger sind, ist eine radbrille spitze. ziehe sie auch an wenn ich zur arbeit fahre. seitdem hab ich so gut wie keine probleme mehr mit roten, tränenden augen.


----------



## speiche (16. Oktober 2004)

ahead thruster , 3 gläser, gute qualität, coole optik  50 tacken. allerdings nicht so bekannt die marke...


----------



## htrider (16. Oktober 2004)

Servus,
habe mir ne Evil Eye gekauft. Der Preis (165 Euronen) hat es zwar in sich, aber ich denke, das dieser voll gerechtfertigt ist. Ich habe die Ausführung in rot-transparent, mit den Gläsern orange und silvergrey. Momentan reichen zum Biken diese zwei Gläser vollkommen. Bin Nachts auch mit den orangen unterwegs. Tagsüber, bei Sonnenschein sind die anderen wieder perfekt.
Ich werde die Brille auch zum Skifahren benutzen, und darin liegt für mich der Vorteil dieser sehr wandelbaren Brille. Es gibt nen Gummi den man statt den Bügeln seitlich festmach, so das die Brille nicht rutschen kann und festgemacht ist wie ne Skigoogle/-brille.
Außerdem habe ich bei sämtlichen Brillen bis jetzt das Problem gehabt, das sie durch starke Schweißbildung schnell anlaufen, was bei dieser Brille erstens durch ein gutes Lüftungssystem und zweitens, durch den Schweißstopp am oberen Rand verhindert wird.
Alles in allem ist die Brille perfekt 4 u und sind auch noch mächtig geil aus.
Greetz, Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofferl (16. Oktober 2004)

ich fahre eine carrera shark, sieht ganz fetzig aus und war mit 50 im ausverkauf ganz oke, was mir wichtig war sie ist groß und stoppt den wind, denn ich habe kontaktlinsen und ohne brille tränen die augen zu viel.


----------



## Eddi1925 (16. Oktober 2004)

Fahre auch generell mit Brille, da ich auch noch kurzsichtig bin mit weichen Kontaktllinsen. Marke Rudy Projekt kann ich nur empfehlen. Hat sogar ne Sensorautomatic. Tip beim Kauf: Öfter mal eine ausgeschriebene Veranstaltung nutzen. Die dort anwesenden Fahrradhändler/ -trödler haben des öfteren gute Angebote.


----------



## Tourenfahrer (17. Oktober 2004)

tofferl schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahre eine carrera shark, sieht ganz fetzig aus und war mit 50â¬ im ausverkauf ganz oke.....
> 
> 
> Auch ich habe mir Diese zugelegt.
> ...


----------



## mea culpa (17. Oktober 2004)

nie ohne!!! die eine fliege, die unterwegs ist, landet garantiert in meinem auge! ich fahre adidas und rudy, je nachdem, welche gerade wo rumliegt.


----------



## MasterOfDesaste (18. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
ich fahre immer mit Brille (Alpina), wegen der Fliegen und Mücken. Die parken sonst immer genau in meinem Auge.

Außerdem sehen Abfahrten im Wald mit den dunklen Gläsern nur noch halb so wild aus


----------



## der bär (18. Oktober 2004)

hi
hab mal ne frage also ich fahre mit cross-brille und wollte fragen ob vielleicht jemand weiss was ich tun kann damit die nicht mehr beschlägt. gibts da irgendwelche sprays oder sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyliner (19. Oktober 2004)

Kontaktlinsen und billige Brille!

Nächsten Montag gibts beim Albrecht-Bruder billige Sportbrillen!

@stalker
Da hilft eigentlich bloß schneller fahren.   
Der Wind nimmt die Feuchigkeit mit. Beim Uphill kanns schonmal sein, erst recht wenns draußen kälter ist, dass die Scheibe stark beschlägt. Aber beim Uphill brauch ich auch nicht wirklich die Brille. Sehen tu ich ja was (Kontaktlinsen) und bei der Geschwindigkeit ist die Gefahr von Fliegen/Steinchen/Dreck ziemlich gering.


----------



## der bär (19. Oktober 2004)

hm schade hab gehofft da hilft trotzdem danke, muss ich wohl darauf zurückgreifen mit dem schneller fahren


----------



## TheBrad (19. Oktober 2004)

@skyliner: Süd-Bruder oder Nord-Bruder?


----------



## ILJA (20. Oktober 2004)

hi,
hab da auch mal nen paar brillen ins auge gefasst^^. besonders angetan hats mir die evil eye. da gibts ja 2 versionen, die pro und die explorer. unterscheiden die sich nur, dass bei der einen noch soon band dabei ist? weil die sehen irgendwie gleich aus . da mein einsatzgebiet dann weit gefechert sein wird (biken, nachts biken, später dann auto, sportklettern oder einfach nur freibad und sonne) bräucht ich noch nen paar mehr gläser, kann man die einzeln nachkaufen?? (Preis?)
mfg ILJA


----------



## ArmerStudent (20. Oktober 2004)

yep, ich fahr auch nur mit brille...

hab irgendeine von alpina, die kauf-story is auch recht lustig...

...war bei B.O.C. in Wiesbaden und wollte ne günstige Brille haben...
...hab dann auch die Alpina gefunden, für 14 Euro...
...passt sicher am Kopf, hält, ist einfach gut...
...als ich an der Kasse steh, meint die Schabracke "des is abe ane kinnerbrille..." 
...meine Antwort "na und"...

Bin zwar schon 23, aber solange die scheiß Brille passt und ich deshalb auf eine teurere verzichten kann, ist mir das scheiß egal !!

Gruß

Ben


----------



## htrider (20. Oktober 2004)

@ ilja die beiden unterscheiden sich echt nur das bei der einen das Gummiband dabei ist (glaube Explorer) und bei der anderen nicht. Außerdem gibts ned alle Farbkombinationen in beiden Ausführungen, hat mein Verkäufer gesagt.
Greetz,  Markus.


----------



## rso4x4 (20. Oktober 2004)

fahre nur mit brille (alpina mit wechselgläsern), fast immer die orangen gläser.

nä. woche gibts bei aldi süd ne brille mit 3 wechselgläsern


----------



## CrossNikX (20. Oktober 2004)

ich schwöre af Oakleys M-Frame, randloser Rundumblick und meiner Erfahrung nach die einzige die mich auf Dauer nicht stört. Die Persimmon (orange) - Farbe ist der absolute Knaller, da fängt auch der depressiveste noch an zu grinsen, geht auch bis in die Dämmerung gut zu fahren. Seit 3 Jahren im täglichen Einsatz bis auf ein paar nicht störende Kratzer kein Ausfall. mein Fazit: Teuer aber spitzenklasse. wer billig kauft, kauft mind. zweimal!


----------



## spOOky fish (20. Oktober 2004)

ich kauf mir nur noch smith aus der slider serie. das gestell ist absolut bombproof (im gegensatz zu oakley) und die brillen kosten je nach modell incl. 3 paar wechselgläser nur ca. 100 . die gläser sind ohnne auf die scheibe zu fassen zu wechseln! preis/leistung stimmt hier jedenfalls.

ich hab noch eine fast neue smith bazooka übrig (siehe signatur).


----------



## ILJA (20. Oktober 2004)

kauft ihr eure brillen (oakley, adidas, alpina...) beim optiker oder in irgendwelchen sportläden/versandhäusern? gibts da nen preislichen unterschied?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fridge (20. Oktober 2004)

ich hab meine in Nürtingen beim Juwelier gekauft, der hat unter andrem auch Brillen


----------



## Christian_74 (20. Oktober 2004)

Tchibo - nicht getÃ¶nt - â¬10.

Zweiten Jahr im Einsatz und reicht vÃ¶llig. Mit Brillen die Ã¼ber die â¬100 gehen, sieht man sicher etwas klarer beim Nightride, aber mit dem Schmutz, Regen und Beschlag ist das schnell ehe egal. 

Wichtig ist dass Sie ein guten Schutz vor Wind gibt, ein guten Halt hat und nicht zu nahe des Gesichts liegt.


----------



## CrossNikX (20. Oktober 2004)

ILJA schrieb:
			
		

> kauft ihr eure brillen (oakley, adidas, alpina...) beim optiker oder in irgendwelchen sportläden/versandhäusern? gibts da nen preislichen unterschied?



Oakley hat ein Stützpunkthändler-System und lässt sich nur dort oder im lizensierten Versandhandel erwerben. (z.B. www.globetrotter.de) Dafür kann man seine Garantieansprüche international bei jedem Oakleylizenhändler geltend machen. Kosten tuts überall das gleiche meines Wissens.

nik


----------



## Benjamin13 (20. Oktober 2004)

es macht keinen preisunterschied ob du die brille im sporthandel oder beim optiker kaufst..allerdings halte ich den sporthandelverkäufer für zu inkompetent..ist eben nicht sein fachgebiet


----------



## ILJA (21. Oktober 2004)

Benjamin13 schrieb:
			
		

> es macht keinen preisunterschied ob du die brille im sporthandel oder beim optiker kaufst..allerdings halte ich den sporthandelverkäufer für zu inkompetent..ist eben nicht sein fachgebiet



hat denn ein standartoptiker sportbrillen wie evil eye oder so? ich stell mir solche läden immer voll mit dicken sonntags-ausflugs-brillen für die ü50 fraktion ect. vor...  
(ok, man merkt das ich noch nie beim optiker war...  )


----------



## ckl-online (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
im Aldi-Süd gibts jetzt demnächst auch Brillen mit drei Wechselgläsern.
Würdet ihr davon eher abraten oder sind die ausreichend für normale Fahrten.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Dinsdale (21. Oktober 2004)

Ich kaufe mir auf jeden Fall eine oder zwei. Vor einiger Zeit hab ich mal nen Bericht im Fernsehen gesehen, Fazit: UV-Schutz ist gleich gut wie bei teuren Modellen. Wenn die Billigen passen, gibt es nix zu bemängeln. Und weil die so günstig sind, ärgert es mich auch nicht so sehr, wenn die mal nen Kratzer abkriegt.
Ich habe noch ne Uvex zu Hause, aber die kann man in die Tonne kloppen, war ein echter Fehlkauf.


----------



## Flo G. (21. Oktober 2004)

> sieht man sicher etwas klarer beim Nightride, aber mit dem Schmutz, Regen und Beschlag ist das schnell ehe egal.



Genau dass ist das Problem der Tchibo-Brille:
Sie beschlägt!
Regt mich tierisch auf, wenn ich mit einer Brille fahre die nicht Anti-Fog beschichtet ist. Da lang ich lieber mal etwas tiefer in die Tasche, als das ich ständig eine beschlagene Brille habe!


----------



## swe68 (21. Oktober 2004)

ILJA schrieb:
			
		

> hat denn ein standartoptiker sportbrillen wie evil eye oder so? ich stell mir solche läden immer voll mit dicken sonntags-ausflugs-brillen für die ü50 fraktion ect. vor...
> (ok, man merkt das ich noch nie beim optiker war...  )



Aber klar hat ein normaler Optiker auch Sportbrillen! Es gibt ja schließlich eine Reihe Menschen, die fehlsichtig sind und trotzdem Sportbrillen haben möchten. Außerdem ist der Optiker derjenige, der von der Materie "Schutz des Auges" Ahnung hat.
In den meisten Läden wirst du daher auch gut beraten.
Nachtrag: ES gibt natürlich auch Optiker eher für die ältere Fraktion, also mußt Du ihn Dir schon aussuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spOOky fish (21. Oktober 2004)

ILJA schrieb:
			
		

> hat denn ein standartoptiker sportbrillen wie evil eye oder so? ich stell mir solche läden immer voll mit dicken sonntags-ausflugs-brillen für die ü50 fraktion ect. vor...
> (ok, man merkt das ich noch nie beim optiker war...  )



adidas gibst sogar bei apollo. andere wertige sport-brillen die ich schon beim optiker gesehen hab sind oakley und smith.


----------



## Benjamin13 (21. Oktober 2004)

zum thema beschlagen..es muß nicht sein das es an der tmc-brille liegt sondern vielmehr an deinem gesicht;-) soll aber keine beleidigung sein..sollte sich jemand angesprochen fühlen. der punkt ist das man nicht sagen kann "diese brille ist gut diese ist schlecht" es hängt zu 80% an euren gesichtszügen..wie groß íst die nase, wie weit steht die stirn vor usw.
klar sind die markenbrillen hochwetiger verarbeitet oder findet ihr das ein rad beim aldi genauso gut ist wie eins beim händeler nur eben günstiger?
zum anderen geht es ja nicht nur um den uv-schutz sondern viel wichtiger in unserem sport ist die otische reinheit der gläser(randverzerungen)
 ach und smith, arnette, oakley, rundys pro., spy gibt es auch beim "guten" optiker..


----------



## Christian_74 (22. Oktober 2004)

Bei mir beschägt sich die Brille nur beim Anhalten. Aber Anhalten ist nicht unseres Hobby sonder Biken, oder?   

Jedenfalls beim Halten nehme ich die Brille ab und wenn es weiter geht, wieder an.


----------



## Flo G. (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich schäme mich fast schon für die Frage,

aber ich habe heute eine gute Brille sehr günstig mit 3 Wechselgläsern bekommen.

Schwarz == gegen Sonne, ist klar
Farblos == einfach gegen Schmutz, auch klar

Orange == ???
Bläulich == ???

Es steht dort nur geschrieben:
smoke/clear/vario

was ist denn nun was??

Ist die orangene Scheibe fürs Dunkle am besten geeigent?
für was die bläuliche, für Nebel und Dunst??

Vielen Dank für Eure Infos!


Ps, das ist die Brille:


----------



## Thunderbird (22. Oktober 2004)

Orange = hoher Kontrast bei Nebel und psycho-doping bei Regen.
Bläulich finde ich bei heißem Wetter auch ganz gut für die Psyche.

Thb


----------



## fridge (22. Oktober 2004)

hi, also ich hab ne Orangene und durchsichtige von aldi, aber die durchsichtige is fast für dämmerung schon zu dunkel  gibs da nich noch was helleres??


 die orangene is bei mir bei Regen/Nebel im einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan3500 (23. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab ne Rudy Projekt Gral

das geniele an der Brille-man vergisst das man Sie aufhat  

Hatte da schon zweimal das erlebnis: Ich fahr Stundenlang rum Plötzlich , so 30 Min nach der letzten Pause denk ich.  Sach ma wo ist den die brille.  

Und merk dann erst, das ich se aufm Gesicht hab.Ist kein Witz!!

Ich fahr meistens die klaren Gläser (hier ists immer so dunkel   )

Hat auch schon einige Stürze überlebt!

Kostet 95 mit gelb,klar, getönt (brauchste nur fürn Strandurlaub)

würd se wieder kaufen


----------



## bluemuc (26. Oktober 2004)

Stefan3500 schrieb:
			
		

> das geniele an der Brille-man vergisst das man Sie aufhat
> Ich fahr Stundenlang rum Plötzlich , so 30 Min nach der letzten Pause denk ich.  Sach ma wo ist den die brille.
> Und merk dann erst, das ich se aufm Gesicht hab.Ist kein Witz!!



 

geht mir bei meiner genau so.  >>>> adidas gazelle >> 

leicht und auch passend für schmale gesichter und kleine köpfe. für mich die ideale frauen-sport-brille. nicht ganz billig, aber lohnend. ich habe jahrelang nach einer passenden gesucht.


----------



## Dinsdale (26. Oktober 2004)

Hab vorher in dem Thread mal angekündigt, mir die Aldi-Brille zu kaufen. Hab ich gestern auch gemacht- und heute hab ich sie zurückgebracht. Die war mir nicht mal die 5  wert. Also, nicht traurig sein, wer ein Nachbar des Nord-Bruders ist. Ihr habt nix verpasst.


----------



## Google (26. Oktober 2004)

Dinsdale schrieb:
			
		

> Hab vorher in dem Thread mal angekündigt, mir die Aldi-Brille zu kaufen. Hab ich gestern auch gemacht- und heute hab ich sie zurückgebracht. Die war mir nicht mal die 5  wert. Also, nicht traurig sein, wer ein Nachbar des Nord-Bruders ist. Ihr habt nix verpasst.


Und da es mindestens immer zwei Meinungen gibt: Die Brille reicht völlig aus ! Die 5 Euronen sind die auf alle Fälle wert. Ich hab eh nur auf die klaren Gläser für den Nightride gewartet, prepariere eine mit klaren und die andere mit gelben Gläsern für schlechtes Wetter....So oft würd ich wegen des na ja, nicht so stabil wirkenden Kunststoffgestells, die Gläser wechseln...


----------



## Goldfisch (26. Oktober 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Und da es mindestens immer zwei Meinungen gibt: Die Brille reicht völlig aus ! Die 5 Euronen sind die auf alle Fälle wert. Ich hab eh nur auf die klaren Gläser für den Nightride gewartet, prepariere eine mit klaren und die andere mit gelben Gläsern für schlechtes Wetter....So oft würd ich wegen des na ja, nicht so stabil wirkenden Kunststoffgestells, die Gläser wechseln...



Habe mir auch gerade eine gekauft und bin ganz angetan. Ich hab noch eine teure mit Wechselgläsern (selbe Abstufung der Gläser, Marke Alpina), die ich mit dem Klarglas bei Schlechtwetter einsetzen werde (wegen Beschlagsfestigkeit). Bei Sonne tuts die Aldi auch - vor der Eisdiele kann ich sie ja absetzen...   

LG:GF


----------



## Dinsdale (26. Oktober 2004)

Und da es mindestens immer zwei Meinungen gibt: Die Brille reicht völlig aus 


Ausreichend war das Ding, sogar gut ausgestattet mit 3 Paar Wechselgläsern, der Fangleine und der Tasche. Aber als ich die mal ne Minute auf hatte, haben mir die Augen weh getan.


----------



## Nullinger (26. Oktober 2004)

Wie kann man überhaupt ohne Brille fahren? Mir tränen da die Augen wie Sau! UNd dann hätte ich ja ständig Mücken im Auge was bei Kontaktlinsen nicht optimal ist. Und mit ner geschliffenen Sonnenbrille siehts mit dem Kontrast im Wald nicht gut aus (es sei denn man läßt sich zu seiner normalen Sonnenbrille noch ne orangene machen) und es zieht dahinter wie Hechtsuppe, daher bevorzuge ich Kontaklinsen mit Radbrille. 

Ich habe mir ne Evil Eye Explorer (gleich auch fürs Skifahren) im Internetz über ebay gekauft und gleich noch einen Haufen teurer Wechselgläser dazu. Der Preis war hoch aber nun bin ich zufrieden. 
Das LST-Glas kann man sich allerdings getrost sparen. Ich fahre so gut wie immer nur mit Orange oder Klar.


----------



## Google (27. Oktober 2004)

Dinsdale schrieb:
			
		

> Ausreichend war das Ding, sogar gut ausgestattet mit 3 Paar Wechselgläsern, der Fangleine und der Tasche. Aber als ich die mal ne Minute auf hatte, haben mir die Augen weh getan.


Tja, das passiert wen man allzu kritisch und abwartend durch die Gläser schaut. Einfach aufsetzen, los fahren  Bin gestern mit den orangenen Gläsern losgefahren. Vorteil: Es scheint immer die Sonne  Nachteil: Man wundert sich das man trotz sonnigem Wetter auf einmal nass wird  Zurück im dunkeln bin ich dann mit den klaren Gläsern gefahren. Leider läuft sie recht schnell an und bei einem Stopp, vor allem jetzt in der kälteren Jahreszeit, ist's von Vorteil sie abzusetzen oder auf die Nasenspitze zu setzen.

Ohne Brille würd ich generell nicht fahren: Vom Vordermann kann so allerlei Zeugs hochfliegen, daß auch arge Augenverletzungen hervorrufen kann. So einige Brummer sind mir schon gegen die Wange geflogen was schon so höllisch schmerzte. Nicht auszudenken was ohne Brille mit ner Landung im Auge geschehen kann, etc, etc.


----------



## Dinsdale (27. Oktober 2004)

Ich fahre nie ohne Brille. Zum Biken nehm ich immer ein Teil, dass ich diese Sommer bei Decathlon für 8 oder 9  gekauft habe ( war runtergesetzt von 30  ). Irgendwie hatte ich bei der Aldi-Brille was Ähnliches erwartet- war aber nicht. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, warum einem bei manchen Brillen die Augen richtig schmerzen ? Das passiert mir meist bei billigen Modellen, manchmal aber auch bei Teureren. Der Schmerz ist für die Dauer einer Tour einfach nicht auszuhalten und nach dem Absetzen der Brille ist das für die Augen richtig entspannend. Würd mich mal interessieren woran das liegt.


----------



## Tourenfahrer (27. Oktober 2004)

Die Brechung scheint manchmal nicht optimal zu sein. Bei manchen Brillen habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich "höher" auf dem Bike sitze. 
Bei den verwendeten Kunststoffgläsern kann ich mich aber nicht wirklich wundern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (28. Oktober 2004)

mit sonnen brille geht garnix, des is voll oarsch
ich seh dann alles total verquer,
und ohne brille is auch nix, weil ich dann nix seh, wat 20 meter weg is


----------



## thomasx (29. Oktober 2004)

nur mit Brille
Briko Stinger, 150DM
fahre Sommer wie Winter mit orangenen Gläsern, passt für mich am besten
benutze das Teil seit über 4 Jahren ohne defekte.


----------



## Graf Cannondale (29. Oktober 2004)

In der "Grauen Jahreszeit" fährt man mit orangen Gläsern!
Das erhöht den Kontrast und sorgt für Stimmung!

P.S.
Von den preiswerten Kaufhausbrillen würde ich die Finger lassen weil die Gläser oft die Sicht verzerren. 
Tip!
Ein Tropfen Seife auf die Gläser und sie beschlagen nicht mehr


----------



## Flatpro (29. Oktober 2004)

fast alle sonnenbrillen verzerren, auch wenne teure beim optikr kaufs


----------



## phil - BB (2. November 2004)

Tach,

Hab mir heute ne Evil Eye L geordert mit Korrekturclip in meiner Sehstärke   
Macht einen sehr robusten Eindruck und scheint auch von guter Qualität zu sein. Der Preis schockt als Brillenträger nicht so sehr   
Bin mal echt gespannt ... bin eigentlich kein Sonnenbrillenfreund und von daher haben es mir die klaren und orangenen Scheiben angetan die hoffentlich lange halten und dem Dreck und seiner Schleifwirkung widerstehen werden


----------



## bikebiene (2. November 2004)

Hallo,
was soll das denn hier?
uxmax, timmi und thunderbird haben es doch schon geschrieben. Die Alpina Tri Guard ist die Brille, die man kauft. In allen Test Testsieger. SUPER!
Wenn Thunderbird stürzt, dann drücke ich ihm die Daumen, dass nichts Schlimmes passiert. Aber die Gläser halten Allem stand.
Ich fahre die Tri Guard mit Korrekturgläsern - habe noch nie Probleme gehabt, selbst die tränenden Augen bei minus 5 Grad verschwinden. Aber Vorsicht: wenn man Korrekturgläser reinklicken will, dann braucht man eine spezielle Version der Tri Guard, welche jeder Optiker bestllen kann.


----------



## mouse-on-bike (2. November 2004)

Ich fahre nur noch mit Brille   . 

Seit 3 Monaten darf ich eine Rudy Project Perception mein eigen nennen   . Davor bin ich entweder mit Kontaktlinsen und Sonnenbrille oder Korrekturbrille gefahren, allerdings tränten mir dabei ständig die Augen (hab eh recht empfindliche Augen). Seitdem ich meine Perception habe, macht das biken nochmal soviel spaß und mit gelben Gläsern scheint auch immer die Sonne   .

mouse-on-bike


----------



## phil - BB (2. November 2004)

Meinst mich bikerbiene? Hmmm ist wohl Geschackssache   habe viele Brillen anprobiert und wirklich super fand ich die Evil Eye ... OK Deine genannte hatte ich nicht auf, wäre bestimmt besser gewesen    nee mal im ernst ... 

Ich steh mehr auf randlos und "zart" bei meinen normalen Brillen, die Sonnenbrillen / Bikebrillen sehen immer so Trümmermäßig aus ... darum hatte ich auch noch keine und bin immer mit meiner alten Brille biken gewesen ... leider sind die Gläser nimmer ganz aktuell und wegen schlechten Gläsern bremsen ... Neee Neee Neee das gibts nicht   und da mir sehr schwer ne Optik/Design zusagt habe ich die mit dem FÜR MICH angenehmsten Tragekomfort genommen   aber jeder muss mit seiner Brille glücklich werden ...   

Brillenträger? Wie ist das bei Deiner genannten Brille gemacht mit dem einclipsen?


----------



## Flatpro (2. November 2004)

nimmse sone fette skibrille / motocross dann fullface uff und gut is, dann setz du dich aufs hollandrad und gehs inner innenstadt ne runde posen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tim_ (2. November 2004)

Immer mit Brille!


OT:
Als Brillenträger mit 5 Dioptrien ist die Auswahl an Sportbrillen für MTB/Ski nicht gerade groß. Letztes Jahr hatte ich noch eine Alpine Sportbrille mit geschliffenen Gläser (Fielmann 150EUR). Geht so, aber letztlich sind kontaktlinsen mit billiger Sonennbrille die bessere Lösung. An alle uneinsichtigen Brillenträger, kauft euch Kontaktlinsen für den Sport! Bin selber viel zu lange Kompromisse eingegangen. Habe mir weiche Monatslinsen geholt.


----------



## phil - BB (2. November 2004)

Lach ... Du bist ja n Spassvogel...   ... 

wobei wenn einer mit nem FullFace beim Streeten rumeiert finde ich das nicht "posen" sondern sehr vernünftig ... (die Skibrille lassen wir mal raus, wobei die bestimmt auch Schutz bringt)

Weiter geh ich mal auf Dein Post nicht ein ...    ... nur soviel das man als Brillenträger evtl. andere Ansprüche / Gewohnheiten hat was eine Brille  und deren Auswahl betrifft! (-> Gewicht,Grösse,Handling,  ...)

Thema Kontaktlinsen ... wenn man welche verträgt sind die bestimmt 1a und man kann die Brille auch abnehmen und hat dennoch den vollen Durchblick


----------



## Cambino (3. November 2004)

Da das Thema Beschlagen der Brille aufkam, hier mal ein Tipp von einem Sporttaucher: 

1.) draufspucken und danach kurz abspülen (hört sich ekelig an, hilft aber, weil der Speichel bestimmte Enzyme enthält, die die "Nebelbildung" verhindert)

2.) Mal in einen Taucherladen gehen und sich nen Fläschen Antifog zulegen, einfach einreben und fertig

3.) Autofachgeschäft gehen, dort gibt es sogenannte Antifogfolie (klebt man normalerweise auf die Aussenspiegel)

Bei der Folie weis ich nicht ob sie Hilft, hab nur man davon gehört.


Aber mal ne andere Frage:

Was macht ihr gegen Fliegen die in Mund und Nase kommen? Schal, Buffs oder was sonst?

Gruß Cambino


----------



## rabauke (3. November 2004)

Cambino schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht ihr gegen Fliegen die in Mund und Nase kommen? Schal, Buffs oder was sonst?
> 
> Gruß Cambino



Schlucken  
Im Ernst: Mit Viechern in der Nase hatte ich noch nie Probleme, aber im Mund nervt schon teilweise. 
Allerdings finde ich einen Schal o.ä. vor dem Mund auch nicht angenehmer, deshalb bleibt mir eigentlich nur ausspucken.

Gruß


----------



## spark (3. November 2004)

Ich fahre eigentlich auch nur mit Brille. Bergab hab ich kaum eine Wahl, da meine Augen bei nur etwas kälterer Luft brutal anfangen zu tränen und ich dann innerhalb von 20 Sekunden garnix mehr sehe. Ich hab mir deswegen kürzlich eine Alpina TriGuard 40 neu bei Ebay gekauft, hat 35 Euro gekostet (ist im Geschäft aber um einiges teurer). Da sind dunkle, orangene und Klarsichtgläser dabei, wobei die Klarsicht gaaanz leicht getönt sind. Je nach Sonne fahre ich dann mit den orangenen oder den Klarsichtgläsern, die ganz dunklen sind mir zu dunkel  Bin mit der Brille sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Crashhiller (3. November 2004)

wenn ich eine fliege im mund hab schlucke ich sie meißt runter (naja sorry ihr tierschützer da draußen)
wenn ich die ausspucken würde würden die die hinter mir fahren mich an der nächsten gelegenheit umbringen *angsthab*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enasnI (7. November 2004)

Ich weiss nicht ob mein Kopf einfach nicht die passende Form besitzt, aber bei mir sitzt die "Alpina tri Guard" recht locker. Mir ist so auch schon 2 mal runtergefallen, da nach großer Anstrengung der Schweiss die ganze Sache sehr rutschig machte. 
Ne Frage an alle Alpina-user: Geht euch das auch so? Und wenn ja was habt ihr gemacht um dort Abhilfe zu schaffen?


----------



## kantiran (9. November 2004)

als Info: der Dicounter Plus bietet immo eine Sportbrille mit 3 Paar Wechselscheiben für nur 5,99 an. 

Hab mir die als Ersatz und jetzt fürs schlechte Wetter geholt, gibts nichts dran zu meckern auch wenn sie als Ski- und Snowboardbrille deklariert ist.
Glasfarben grau, blau und orange. Eine Aufbewahrungstasche ist auch dabei *g*.


----------



## tommix007 (9. November 2004)

war bisher immer überzeugter nicht-brillen-fahrer. liegt allerdings eher daran das ich es nie versucht habe und mir eingeredet habe das es mich stören würde.
hab mir aber jetzt ne einfache uvex mit klaren gläsern bestellt und hol sie heute ab. werd dann auch heute noch fahren und morgen mal berichten wie mein erster eindruck ist.


----------



## Bartenwal (10. November 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe mir ebenfalls die Rudy Project Perception  mit Korrekturgläsern zugelegt und finde sie gut. Da ich öfters im Dunkeln nach Hause fahre, klappe ich dann einfach die Sonnengläser hoch (sieht zwar doof aus, aber nachts im Wald sieht mich keiner  ).
Grüße, Bartenwal


----------



## Wollies (10. November 2004)

Bartenwal schrieb:
			
		

> (sieht zwar doof aus, aber nachts im Wald sieht mich keiner  ).


Stimmt, hab´ dieses Teil auch. Die Brille ist super, aber man muss auch ehrlich sein: die ist sch...ön teuer und das Wechseln der Farbgläser ist ziemlich nervig.


----------



## RooXman (17. November 2004)

Ich bin auch Brillenträger. Jedoch gezwungener maßen . Jeder Bundi/Zivi hat anrecht auf eine Arbeitsbrille. Ich bin halt mit Auto gefahren, da hatte ich anrecht auf eine Sonnenbrille. Rausgekommen ist die Oakley Juliet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Das Problem war nicht die Brille-(die hab ich recht günstig mit nem fetten Kratzer in einem der Gläser bekommen), sondern die Gläser in der passenden Sehstärke! Bei 10mm Krümmung kann nur Oakley in der Sehstärke fertigen. Ich lief zuvor ettliche Optiker-Ketten ab! Wenigstens sind die 250 für die Gläser in meiner Sehstärke nicht ganz bei mir hängen geblieben  Aber zum biken und Autofahren eine feine Sache! Mit dem beschlagen hat sie es nicht so. Nur der Schweiss kann mal beim blinzeln quer übers Innenglas verteilt werden  .
Bei Ausflügen, bei denen es etwas zur Sache gehen soll ist mir die Brille zu schade. Das ist immer so eine Sache: Entweder gute Qualität und einbußen beim Fahrspaß(speziell im Bikepark) oder eine, die man eben hat, aber deren Kratzer bald das Sichtfeld minimieren. Zudem Die Gläser in der passenden Sehstärke :O(.



Wie ist es mit den Smith Brillen? Bekommt man da die Wechsel-Gläser auch in der passenden Sehstärke? Ist so ein Clip, wie z.B. an der Adidas Praktisch? Nervt der nicht? Was kosten diese Clip-Gläser im Vergleich zu einer richtigen Brille?


----------



## Sinus (17. November 2004)

@RooXman

Also ich habe nach langem hin und her mir eine Adidas-Brille machen lassen (Adidas Golf A124), da ich einfach keine bezahlbaren Kontaktlinsen gefunden habe, die vertragen habe.

Anfangs nervt der Clip schon etwas, da ich normaler Weise eine ziemlich leichte Brille trage. Aber nach ca. 15 min. hat man sich daran gewöhnt. Ich habe für den Clip mit meiner Stärke und entspiegelten Gläsern ca. 90,00 EUR gezahlt. Ein paar orangene Gläser hat mir mein Optiker so dazu gegeben.

Also ich bin mit der Adidas Brille zufrieden, da es für mich der beste bezahlbare Kompromiss ist.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MrFaker (17. November 2004)

ich fahre auch mit brillen ( oakley racing jacekt, oakley eye, oakley mx ( mit abreissfolien ) gerade im schatten ist es mit reiner sonnenbrille schwer daher bevorzuge ich meistens die druchsichtige cross brille  

alleine die mücken,fliegen, kleintiere, gebüsch, ( regentropfen), schlamm, steine usw.. spricht fuer eine brille


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (27. Januar 2015)

Ich trage immer Brille, weil ich sonst halb blind bin. Letztens, bin ich bei strahlenden Wetter ohne Sonnenbrille gefahren, da noch einiges an Schnee lag, dachte ich nur noch, es möge keinen zu großen Bumms geben, wenn ich jemand umfahre. Irgend wann, entschloss ich mich dann einen Waldweg  zu benutzen. Damit ich nicht Schneeblind nach Hause fahren muss. Dort hatte ich dafür immer wieder Eispritschen wie schön.


----------



## ramtb (27. Januar 2015)

Immer mit Brille! Je nach Wetter dann klar oder gelb. 
Seit Jahren schon die alpina tri guard und zufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgiduke (27. Januar 2015)

Tja, da hat sich in den letzten 10 Jahren wohl nicht viel dran geändert.


----------



## Baitman (27. Januar 2015)

Habe starke Hornhautverkrümmung. Eine Bikebrille mit Sehstärke kommt für mich nicht in Frage, ist mir einfach zu teuer, und verkratzt zu schnell... Gerade bei diesem Wetter: Massiver Schlammbeschuss und während der fahrt mit den Handschuhen über die Brille wischen, macht halt nunmal jedes "Glas" stumpf...

Ich habe jetzt die vierte Brille von Brille24. Zum Biken nehm ich welche die große Gläser haben, komm ich super mit zurecht...


----------



## holgiduke (27. Januar 2015)

Als Alternative käme noch eine normale Bikebrille mit Clip in der entsprechenden Sehschärfe in Frage. Da könntest du dann ganz normal die evtl. verschlissenen Gläser tauschen und der Clip bleibt gleich und ist geschützt. War für mich auch die sinnvollste Alternative.


----------



## IndianaWalross (27. Januar 2015)

Adidas Evil Eye mit Gläsern in Sehstärke. Immer, sonst fahr ich Leute um oder in den nächsten Graben 
Bei megamonster Sonne in getönt - sonst immer in orange/gelb. Mit den orange/gelben komme ich sogar im dunkeln wunderbar klar, also fühlt sich nicht wesentlich dunkler an als meine normale Alltagsbrille mit 15% Tönung drin. 
Da ich die Gläser sehr gut behandel und lediglich mit klarem Wasser abspül etc. noch top in Schuß. Beschlägt bei 1°C und drunter beim anhalten zwar sofort, aber spätestens nach 10m Fahrtwind ist die wieder frei.


----------



## Baitman (28. Januar 2015)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Adidas Evil Eye mit Gläsern in Sehstärke. Immer, sonst fahr ich Leute um oder in den nächsten Graben
> Bei megamonster Sonne in getönt - sonst immer in orange/gelb. Mit den orange/gelben komme ich sogar im dunkeln wunderbar klar, also fühlt sich nicht wesentlich dunkler an als meine normale Alltagsbrille mit 15% Tönung drin.
> Da ich die Gläser sehr gut behandel und lediglich mit klarem Wasser abspül etc. noch top in Schuß. Beschlägt bei 1°C und drunter beim anhalten zwar sofort, aber spätestens nach 10m Fahrtwind ist die wieder frei.



Wie machst du das wenn du bei diesem Wetter und tiefen Schlammigen Boden den Berg runterheizt und das Gesicht und die Brille voll Schlamm ist, woher klares Wasser nehmen? Zwar kann ich mal mit Wasser aus der Trinkflasche spülen. Ist aber auch manchmal leer oder es gibt Situationen  wo ich nicht anhalten kann und ich mit dem handschuhe über die Gläser wischen muss, das gibt natürlich kratzer. Stört mich aber nicht, gibts halt alle 2 Jahre ne neue für 40,-. Kann mir sogar mehrere alle 2 Jahre kaufen. Werden bis EUR 200,- alle 2 Jahre von Zusatzversicherung übernommen...

Seit Brille24 sind Brillen für mich einfach nur noch Verbrauchsartikel geworden, vorbei sind die Zeiten als ich 400 EUR beim Optiker für ne Brille hinlegen musste und mich furchtbar geärgert habe als mal nen Kratzer im Glas war.


----------



## IndianaWalross (28. Januar 2015)

Da eine Brille für mich mit Sehstärke so um die 350€ - 450€ kommt und mir keiner die mal eben ersetzt > ich heize keine schlammigen Abfahrten runter  Bin eher von der "Road" Fraktion als über die Schlammpisten  
Von daher kann ich dir nicht sagen wie man das dann machen soll. Ich komme mit Kontaktlinsen nicht klar, also muss es eben eine Radbrille in Sehstärke sein. Irgendwann sind die Gläser sicher auch im Eimer, aber bei der evil eye kann ich mir dann ja "nur" neue Gläser kaufen, die dann "nur" so 200€ kosten und hoffentlich wieder lange halten dann.

Bei strömendem Regen kann ich nur sagen, ich schüttel ab und zu den Kopf - hab extra Gläser mit _beidseitigem _Lotuseffekt (war etwas kostspieliger) anstatt nur einseitig. Naja und aktuell kommt da gerne Salz von der Straße drauf - bislang konnte ich bis nach Hause noch gut durchgucken - dort hab ich sie dann mit klarem Wasser abgespült und mehr brauchte es nicht.


----------



## burki111 (28. Januar 2015)

Hi,
naja, bei meinen Swiss Eyes habe ich eben vor der Lupe einen Schutzschild, der die Gläser durchaus schützt.
Achja fahre auch häufig mit der normalen Brille im schlammigen Gelände und (ausser im Winter) dank fingerloser Handschuhe keinerlei Gebrauchsspuren auf den Gläsern.


----------



## Baitman (29. Januar 2015)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Da eine Brille für mich mit Sehstärke so um die 350€ - 450€ kommt und mir keiner die mal eben ersetzt > ich heize keine schlammigen Abfahrten runter  Bin eher von der "Road" Fraktion als über die Schlammpisten
> Von daher kann ich dir nicht sagen wie man das dann machen soll. Ich komme mit Kontaktlinsen nicht klar, also muss es eben eine Radbrille in Sehstärke sein. Irgendwann sind die Gläser sicher auch im Eimer, aber bei der evil eye kann ich mir dann ja "nur" neue Gläser kaufen, die dann "nur" so 200€ kosten und hoffentlich wieder lange halten dann.
> 
> Bei strömendem Regen kann ich nur sagen, ich schüttel ab und zu den Kopf - hab extra Gläser mit _beidseitigem _Lotuseffekt (war etwas kostspieliger) anstatt nur einseitig. Naja und aktuell kommt da gerne Salz von der Straße drauf - bislang konnte ich bis nach Hause noch gut durchgucken - dort hab ich sie dann mit klarem Wasser abgespült und mehr brauchte es nicht.



Ich habe auch eine starke Hornhautverkrümmung und Sehschwäche. Konnte die Sonderaktionen bei Fielmann oder Apollo nie nutzen, wegen dem besonderen Schliff. Bei Brille24 ist das überhaupt kein Problem. Geb dort mal deine Werte ein... Wenn du mit der Brille nicht klarkommst kannst du sie 30 Tage testen und auch wieder zurücksenden. und due bekommst dein Geld zurück.


----------



## Jocki (29. Januar 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine starke Hornhautverkrümmung und Sehschwäche. Konnte die Sonderaktionen bei Fielmann oder Apollo nie nutzen, wegen dem besonderen Schliff. Bei Brille24 ist das überhaupt kein Problem. Geb dort mal deine Werte ein... Wenn du mit der Brille nicht klarkommst kannst du sie 30 Tage testen und auch wieder zurücksenden. und due bekommst dein Geld zurück.



Tja, da kann aber keiner deinen Augenabstand, Durchblickspunkte und Hornhautscheitelabstand etc. überprüfen, kontrollieren ob die gewählte Brille zu deiner Anatomie passt und anpassen kann sie Dir auch keiner. Das ist halt wie mit dem Baumarktbike zum Biken zu gehen- geht irgendwie - aber mit adäquater Qualität hat das nix zu tun.

P.S. die kurzen Stummelschutzbleche die grad so hip sind, halten tatsächlich auch die Brille sehr, sehr lang sauber, wenn das nichts hilft bekommt man für wenige Euro auch ein komplettes Schutzblech zum anstecken für die ganz schlechten Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (29. Januar 2015)

Sehe ich auch so, ich möchte schon Qualität im Gesicht haben, die mir dann auch passt etc. Mein Optiker hat mich haarklein mit Video usw. vermessen vonwegen Durchblickhöhe, Augenabstand etc. 
Außerdem lese ich oft, dass die online Versender
- wochen brauchen bis sie liefern
- eben nicht problemlos reklamieren wenn in _ihren _Augen nichts mit dem Produkt falsch ist
- oftmals die Brillen doch nicht passen wegen eben Augenabstand und co.

Auf so einen shice hatte ich keinen Bock, Sonderwünsche sind auch schwer zu realisieren, wie z.B. mein beidseitiger (innen und außen, ist eher unüblich) Lotuseffekt oder gewisse Rabatte per Vitamin B. des Optikers usw. 
Bin mit meiner Brille vom Optiker mehr als zufrieden und sie lag zudem kaum über dem Internetpreis (während mir anderer Optiker keine 50m weiter das Doppelte abknöpfen wollten bei miserablem Service). Durchgucken seitlich ist auch top, gerade da sind ja nicht alle Firmen plietsch was die starke seitliche Krümmung angeht. Und relativ fix hat er es auch noch hinbekommen.


----------



## Baitman (30. Januar 2015)

Jocki schrieb:


> Tja, da kann aber keiner deinen Augenabstand, Durchblickspunkte und Hornhautscheitelabstand etc. überprüfen, kontrollieren ob die gewählte Brille zu deiner Anatomie passt und anpassen kann sie Dir auch keiner. Das ist halt wie mit dem Baumarktbike zum Biken zu gehen- geht irgendwie - aber mit adäquater Qualität hat das nix zu tun.
> 
> P.S. die kurzen Stummelschutzbleche die grad so hip sind, halten tatsächlich auch die Brille sehr, sehr lang sauber, wenn das nichts hilft bekommt man für wenige Euro auch ein komplettes Schutzblech zum anstecken für die ganz schlechten Tage.



Vielleicht kann man das nicht, da hab ich zuwenig Ahnung von. Für mich gibts halt nur gutes sehen oder eben nicht. Und ich sehe mit meinen Brille24 Brillen genauso gut wie mit meiner Tag Heuer vom Optiker. Und auch wenns nicht 100% sein sollte, wir sind mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs und hocken nicht vorm PC. Ein Bike Kollege nutzt zum Biken Tageslinsen, damit sieht er auch nicht 100%, fällt beim Biken aber nicht auf und bietet zweifellos gewisse Vorteile.
Übrigens riet mir sogar mein Augenarzt dazu vielleicht nicht so viel in eine Brille zu investieren, da ab 40 Jahren sich die Augen nochmal verschlechtern, wobei sie in den 30ern ziemlich stabil bleiben.

Baumarktkette, ich weiß nicht wie oft ich schon angesprochen wurde wo ich diese tolle Brille her habe:
http://www.brille24.de/shop/woody.html?glass=singlevision

Wenn ich dann sage was die kostet fällt den meisten alles aus dem Gesicht...

Wieso kann mir keiner die Brille anpassen? Alle Optiker bei den ich bisher war, haben mir die Brille angepasst, bzw.gerichtet wenn sie mal etwas schief saß. Entweder werf ich was in die Kaffekasse, oder es wurden EUR 10,- fällig. Was ich natürlich gerne bezahle.

Natürlich kann man mit Schutzblechen fahren, mindert zwar den Dreckbeschuss, schließt ihn aber nicht aus, spätestens dann wenn die Bike Kollegen vor mir fahren.

Möchte hier niemanden bekehren, nur meine Erfahrung mitteilen. Für mich ist die Möglichkeit optimal, andere fahren mit Tageslinsen und sind zufrieden...

Nochwas zur Rückgabe:

Ich habe 30 Tage volles Rückgaberecht, es werden dann glaub ich 9 EUR fällig. Bei Sonderaktionen, kann das auch kostenfrei sein. Ich habe davon schon Gebrauch gemacht, Brille hat mir nicht gefallen, völlig unproblematisch.

Diese Werte sind möglich anzugeben:
*Sph.* *Cyl.* *Axs.* *PD
Rechtes Auge
Linkes Auge* 

Und da jeder Brillenträger einen Brillenpass hat, ist es kein Problem daraus die Werte zu übernehmen.


----------



## burki111 (30. Januar 2015)

Hi,


> Baumarktkette, ich weiß nicht wie oft ich schon angesprochen wurde wo ich diese tolle Brille her habe:
> http://www.brille24.de/shop/woody.html?glass=singlevision


achso, Du benutzt keine passende Radbrille.
Bei einer echten Sportbrille, ist die Anpassung unvergleichbar größer, was auch viele "normale" Optiker überfordert.
Deshalb gehe ich für meine Radbrille durchaus zum Spezialisten.


----------



## Baitman (30. Januar 2015)

Diese Brille nutze ich nicht zum biken, sondern im Alltag... Algemein nutze ich jedoch beim Biken keine speziellen Sportbrillen, wie ich oben bei meinem posting 104 geschrieben habe...

Brille beim Fahren???


----------



## Nehcuk (30. Januar 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man das nicht, da hab ich zuwenig Ahnung von. Für mich gibts halt nur gutes sehen oder eben nicht. Und ich sehe mit meinen Brille24 Brillen genauso gut wie mit meiner Tag Heuer vom Optiker. Und auch wenns nicht 100% sein sollte, wir sind mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs und hocken nicht vorm PC. Ein Bike Kollege nutzt zum Biken Tageslinsen, damit sieht er auch nicht 100%, fällt beim Biken aber nicht auf und bietet zweifellos gewisse Vorteile.
> Übrigens riet mir sogar mein Augenarzt dazu vielleicht nicht so viel in eine Brille zu investieren, da ab 40 Jahren sich die Augen nochmal verschlechtern, wobei sie in den 30ern ziemlich stabil bleiben.
> 
> Baumarktkette, ich weiß nicht wie oft ich schon angesprochen wurde wo ich diese tolle Brille her habe:
> ...


kann ich voll bestätigen. habe seit 2010 inzwischen meine 6te brille von brille24 und kann den laden voll empfehlen. rückgabe ist auch kein problem, habe ich 2x gemacht. ich blieb jeweils auf 15.- versandkosten sitzen, aber ich finde das ist in anbetracht der preise zu verschmerzen. erst war es mal ausprobieren, dann begeistert und inzwischen habe ich teilweise nur wegen der gläser gekauft und damit andere gestelle vom optiker ausrüsten lassen. dann kostet es zwar nochmal 30-50 eur fürs umbauen, aber dennoch in summe ein bruchteil als die komplette brille beim optiker zu ordern (der die gläser dann auch nur in asien ordert ;-).
den augenabstand misst man übrigens ganz einfach mit einer papierschablone die auf brille24 irgendwo herunterladbar ist. das hat bei mir jedenfalls wunderbar geklappt. 
vielleicht bin ich aber auch sehr unsensibel und bemerke den unterschied zwischen den "tollen" und den asiengläsern einfach nicht. evtl. spielt sogar die mondphase da mit hinein.
mit tageslinsen sehe ich auch geringfügig schlechter als mit brillen. ist beim mtb fahren aber auch bei mir nicht relevant. bei rennen nutze ich daher grundsätzlich linsen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (30. Januar 2015)

Kann ja jeder so handhaben wie er will und mag.

Ich hab wie gesagt kaum mehr bezahlt als die online von mir verlangt hätten für meine evil eye. Das bisschen mehr war mir der super Service dann auch wert, und der günstige internetnahe Preis kam durch Vitamin B. des Optikers zum Glashersteller zustande. Für mich gibt es also keinen Grund online zu ordern  
Ich hatte übrigens vorher schon diverse andere auch günstigere Sportbrillen anprobiert, aber wenn die z.B. wegen zu langer Wimpern einfach nicht zum Gesicht passen wollen, dann ist das eben so. Dafür hab ich jetzt wieder Spaß am Radfahren und quäle mich nicht mehr mit Alltagsbrille rum. 

Hab allerdings ne ganz schöne Odyssee hinter mir, bei denen ich auch für zukünftigen Alltagsbrillen immerhin 4/6 Optikern hier in der Gegend ausschliessen konnte, da die entweder nur (noch) Ramsch anbieten, völlig überteuert sind, und / oder bescheidenen Service bzw. garkeinen bieten, und / oder nur noch Kontaktlinsen andrehen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (30. Januar 2015)

So gut wie immer ohne Brille, weil mir einfach keine passt. Entweder es gibt unten eine große Lücke und es zieht oder ich nutze eine Brille mit verstellbaren Bügeln, da kann ich die Lücke unten schließen, dafür ist sie oben um so größer.


----------



## Jocki (30. Januar 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man das nicht, da hab ich zuwenig Ahnung von. Für mich gibts halt nur gutes sehen oder eben nicht. Und ich sehe mit meinen Brille24 Brillen genauso gut wie mit meiner Tag Heuer vom Optiker. Und auch wenns nicht 100% sein sollte, wir sind mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs und hocken nicht vorm PC. Ein Bike Kollege nutzt zum Biken Tageslinsen, damit sieht er auch nicht 100%, fällt beim Biken aber nicht auf und bietet zweifellos gewisse Vorteile.
> Übrigens riet mir sogar mein Augenarzt dazu vielleicht nicht so viel in eine Brille zu investieren, da ab 40 Jahren sich die Augen nochmal verschlechtern, wobei sie in den 30ern ziemlich stabil bleiben.
> 
> Baumarktkette, ich weiß nicht wie oft ich schon angesprochen wurde wo ich diese tolle Brille her habe:
> ...



Ein paar Anmerkungen dazu:

Mit einem Brillenglas das auf die persönliche Sehschwäche abgestimmt ist, sieht man "scharf" - egal ob es von kleinen Kindern in China gefertigt  wurde und 5,60€ kostet oder in Deutschland CNC gefräst wurde und 300€ kostet.  Je nach Qualität des Brillenglasses ist der Bereich durch den man scharf sieht, größer oder kleiner. Um ein möglichst großes Sichtfeld zu haben muss diese Zone perfekt vor dem Auge positioniert werden. Dazu muss der Optiker den Kunden mit der gewünschten Brillenfassung vor sich haben um die Durchblickspunkte ermitteln zu können. Daneben spielt eben auch der Abstand vom Auge zum Brillenglas sowie die Neigung des Glases eine Rolle.

Werden diese Faktoren nicht berücksichtigt muss unsere Sehzentrum die dadurch entstehenden "Wahrnehmungsfehler" kompensieren. Das ist wie wenn man Schuhe trägt die die Körperstatik negativ verändern- jahrelang merkt man nix und auf einmal hat man ein kaputtes Knie.  Im Fall der Brille wird eine "falsche" Wahrnehmung im Sehzentrum programmiert.

Man kann natürlich auch Glück haben und zufälligerweise passt so eine Brille tatsächlich. 

Je hochwertiger ein Brillenglas ist, desto mehr Information lässt es durch und um so "schärfer" sehen wir. Je anspruchsvoller die Sehaufgaben sind um so mehr profitieren wir von guten Gläsern.

Mountainbiken ist dafür das beste Beispiel - Licht/Schatten, kaum Kontraste, blendende Sonne, Dämmerung, hohe Geschwindigkeiten, schnelle Fokussierung von nähe (GPS, Tacho) auf Ferne etc. Nur wer perfekt sieht kann schnell fahren, Entfernungen, Bodenverhältnisse abschätzen etc.

Die Kombination aus "schlecht angepasster Brille" plus "informationsundurchlässigen" Gläsern sorgt dafür das unser Sehzentrum mit "falscher" und zuwenig Information versorgt wird. Steigt man irgendwann auf eine hochwertige Brille um hat man mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit Probleme mit der Verarbeitung der Seheindrücke.

Manch einem ist es auch wichtig zu wissen aus welchem Material die Brillenfassung besteht. Wäre ja blöd wenn sich durch starkes Schwitzen irgendwelche Giftstoffe aus dem Material lösen und mit dem Schweiß in die Augen und Mund gelangen...



Natürlich ist eine Brille vom Optiker vor Ort deutlich teurer. Wer dort kauft , bekommt nicht nur Qualität und Service sondern sorgt auch dafür, dass das Geld in der Region bleibt sowie Arbeits- und Ausbildungsplätze erhalten bleiben. 

Letzten Endes ist es immer eine Frage der persönlichen Prioritäten wofür man sein Geld ausgibt.


P.S. der durchschnittliche Augenarzt hat von Brillen und Gläsern genau so viel Ahnung wie ein Sportarzt von Mountainbikes. Solange da kein persönliches Interesse vorhanden ist sich über den aktuellen Stand der Technik zu informieren wissen die auch nicht mehr als der Laie.


----------



## palmilein (30. Januar 2015)

Nehcuk schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber dennoch in summe ein bruchteil als die komplette brille beim optiker zu ordern (der die gläser dann auch nur in asien ordert ;-).


War bisher nur stiller Mitleser in dem Thread, aber jetzt muss ich die Lanze fuer meinen Beruf brechen: die Glaeser werden je nach Qualitaet in Deutschland, Europa bzw. Schweiz produziert, je nach Preislage natuerlich. Klar bekommst du das einfachste meist aus China, aber auch hier muss man differenzieren zum Beispiel zu Japan mit den grossern Herstellern Hoya und Seiko.

Im übrigen: Brille24 produziert komplett in China, soweit mit bekannt ist, und spart sich somit steuerlich erheblich Geld.
Das Lustige daran ist nur: kein einziger deutscher Online-Brillenanbieter macht Gewinn. Warum sollte ich mich also an einem Geschaeftsmodell inkl. Preise orientieren, die keinen Gewinn abwerfen?

Gute Sportbrillen kosten wirklich gut Geld. Keine Frage. Dafuer koennen sie aber auch viel und ihr habt dann auch eine ordentliche Beratung. Es ist aber zugegeben schwer einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner im Bereich Sportoptik zu finden aber hier ist Hoerensagen die beste Wahl durch Bekannte, Verwandte und Freunde.


----------



## burki111 (30. Januar 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> Diese Brille nutze ich nicht zum biken, sondern im Alltag... Algemein nutze ich jedoch beim Biken keine speziellen Sportbrillen, wie ich oben bei meinem posting 104 geschrieben habe...
> 
> Brille beim Fahren???


hier sind wir aber in einem MTB-Forum, wo es in diesem thread primär eben um Fahrradbrillen geht, die durchaus andere Anfordungen an den Optiker stellen, als eine Standardbrille.
Bin zwar keineswegs ein Onlineverächter, doch bei gewissen Dingen, die individuell angefertigt/angepasst werden müssen und zudem (ich halte es für fahrlåssig ohne notwendige Sehkorrektur auf Tour zu gehen) auch eine gewisse Sicherheitsrelevanz haben, bevorzuge ich ganz klar den lokalen, persönlichen Ansprechpartner. 

Achja meine Fahrradbrille hat vor Ort mit intensiver Beratung und Anpassung 288 € gekostet, was ich als durchaus fair empfinde.


----------



## IndianaWalross (31. Januar 2015)

@burki111 stimme dir voll und ganz zu!

Habe übrigens für meine Brille beim Optiker ca. 640€ hingelegt - (im Internet hätte mich das Ganze ca. 615€ gekostet!) und im Gegensatz zum Internet sind das 1x Rahmen + 2 Paar Gläser, beide entspiegelt, beide mit beidseitigem (!) Lotuseffekt und natürlich superleicht und super kratzfest etc. Diese Ganzen Optionen standen mir gebündelt so im Netz nicht zur Auswahl.

Habe also für Video-Vermessung, top Beratung etc. ca. 25€ hingelegt - ein Witz! Gut wie gesagt ein anderer Optiker paar Meter weiter wollte ü1000€ dafür von mir, null Beratung, null-Bock-Einstellung, null Vermessung inkl. aber Gott sei Dank hab ich ja dann doch noch nen kompetenteren gefunden


----------



## Baitman (2. Februar 2015)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> @burki111 stimme dir voll und ganz zu!
> 
> Habe übrigens für meine Brille beim Optiker ca. 640€ hingelegt - (im Internet hätte mich das Ganze ca. 615€ gekostet!) und im Gegensatz zum Internet sind das 1x Rahmen + 2 Paar Gläser, beide entspiegelt, beide mit beidseitigem (!) Lotuseffekt und natürlich superleicht und super kratzfest etc. Diese Ganzen Optionen standen mir gebündelt so im Netz nicht zur Auswahl.
> 
> Habe also für Video-Vermessung, top Beratung etc. ca. 25€ hingelegt - ein Witz! Gut wie gesagt ein anderer Optiker paar Meter weiter wollte ü1000€ dafür von mir, null Beratung, null-Bock-Einstellung, null Vermessung inkl. aber Gott sei Dank hab ich ja dann doch noch nen kompetenteren gefunden



Wie Jocki oben schon schrieb, da setzt eben jeder seine Prioritäten anders. Bevor ich mir eine Brille für 640 kaufen würde, würde ich mich lieber lasern lassen. Da leg ich dann noch nen tausender drauf und hab erstmal Ruhe, wäre ich noch 10 Jahre Jünger würde ich das auch so machen.

@burki111:
Habe mir nur die ersten paar postings durchgelesen bevor ich geschrieben habe, da ging es um Alltagsbrillen und Sonnenbrillen. Wollte eben nur den Tipp geben, das ich mit günstigen Alltagsbrillen von Brille 24, mit großem Sichtfeld gut zurechtkomme.


----------



## Nehcuk (3. Februar 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> Wie Jocki oben schon schrieb, da setzt eben jeder seine Prioritäten anders. Bevor ich mir eine Brille für 640 kaufen würde, würde ich mich lieber lasern lassen. Da leg ich dann noch nen tausender drauf und hab erstmal Ruhe, wäre ich noch 10 Jahre Jünger würde ich das auch so machen.
> .


so dachte ich auch mal. allerdings gibt es manchmal probleme mit lasik und femto-lasik. viele sind danach ein leben lang verdammt alle paar stunden die augen zu tropfen da die nervenenden die die tränenflüssigeit regulieren, verletzt oder durchtrennt werden (und es bleiben). einzig relax smile hat diese nebenwirkungen (angeblich) nicht und das verfahren kostet noch 2-2,5k€ pro auge.
ich hadere immer mal wieder mit mir ob und was ich machen soll. bisher habe ich es nicht gewagt denn augen sind nicht ersetzbar und wenn man pech hat und einer der "trockene augen typen" nach der op ist, hat man das sein leben lang. ist die brille da nicht weniger schlimm  wenn ich das mal beurteilen könnte. 



burki111 schrieb:


> hier sind wir aber in einem MTB-Forum, wo es in diesem thread primär eben um Fahrradbrillen geht, die durchaus andere Anfordungen an den Optiker stellen, als eine Standardbrille..


welche anderen anforderungen wären das? in meinem adidas evil eye clip sind auch chinagläser und damit konnte ich mal rennen gewinnen  so wild wird das also alles nicht sein - oder wie gesagt: ich bin zu unsensibel.



palmilein schrieb:


> War bisher nur stiller Mitleser in dem Thread, aber jetzt muss ich die Lanze fuer meinen Beruf brechen: die Glaeser werden je nach Qualitaet in Deutschland, Europa bzw. Schweiz produziert, je nach Preislage natuerlich. Klar bekommst du das einfachste meist aus China, aber auch hier muss man differenzieren zum Beispiel zu Japan mit den grossern Herstellern Hoya und Seiko..


beim familienbetrieb um die ecke dakor, aber was ist denn mit ketten wie apollo, fielmann usw ? die sind einzig und allein auf gewinnmaximierung getrimmt und zusätzlich mit allen wassern gewaschen.


----------



## US. (3. Februar 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## US. (3. Februar 2015)

Brille beim Biken - ein Klassiker der noch lange aktuell bleiben wird.

Habe früher auch immer geflucht mit verrutschenden Kontaktlinsen, Staub oder blöd aussehenden Alltagsbrillen, sowie dem Brillenwechsel bei unterschiedlichen Helligkeiten. Clip hab ich auch ausprobiert. Und natürlich immer wieder die Frage nach dem Augenlasern.

Seit einigen Jahren gibt es aber schicke gekrümmte Sportbrillen, die alle Anforderungen abdecken.
Ich nehme immer Oakley mit Transition Gläsern verspiegelt.
Auch mit realtiv starker Krümmung gibts die mit Sehstärke. Die Transitions mit Spiegel gehen von leicht abgedunkelt bis stark abgedunkelt und sehen immer cool aus. Jedenfalls werden die so hell, daß ich beim Biken nie eine zusätzliche Sehbrille mitnehmen muß. Also auch auf der Hütte, Restaurant, Einkaufen oder im Wald bei bedecktem Himmel kein Problem.

Alternativ gibts Brillenmodelle, die nur leicht gekrümmt sind und mit Transition clear sogar fürs Büro und Sport tauglich sind.

Ich kaufe nur beim Optiker, da ich gerne auch etwas ausprobiere. Der bestellt mir diverse Gestelle in verschiedenen Farben und wenn ich nicht zurechtkomme, kann ich die Brille zurückgeben. Und natürlich kommt der mir im Preis sehr entgegen.

Bei Brille24 gibts beispielsweise die gekrümmten Modell nicht mit (höherer) Sehstärke. Ganz davon abgesehen, daß da auch nur der Basispreis niedrig ist, aber nicht dünne Transitiongläser. Und die Gestelle muß man mögen...

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## IndianaWalross (6. Februar 2015)

Ja die Ketten - die bieten aber zumindest in meiner Region keine oder fast gar keine Sportbrillen mehr an. Apollo sagte mir in diversen Filialen in Schleswig-Holstein, sie würden das ohnehin kaum noch machen. Also du kannst da ne Sportbrille noch vereinzelt kaufen, aber wohl kaum noch in Sehstärke, und wenn, dann wollen sie dir Gläser für 1000€ reintun... Und überhaupt > in Zukunft wollen die komplett auf Hausmarke umsteigen und sonst nix anderes mehr anbieten - wurde mir zumindest mehrfach so gesagt.

Fielmann sind auch nicht viel besser. Hier wurden mehrfach Sportbrillen in Sehstärke im Forum angepriesen die von dort kamen und nur so 250€ kosten sollten - hab keine Filiale gefunden bei der das hier so wäre - 500€ aufwärts und dann nur 3 Marken und kein einziges der Modelle jener Marken passte zu meinem Gesicht. Hatten alle die Gläser zu nah am Auge, Wimpern berührten das Glas, störte massiv. Hab es also auch da gelassen...

In letzter Zeit steigen bei uns ohnehin immer mehr Optiker um auf "nur noch Kontaktlinsen". Bestandskunden werden vergrätzt wenn sie "nur" ne Brille wollen, und Neukunden werden so schlecht beraten bzw. auch direkt wieder vergrätzt damit sie ja nie wieder kommen - es sei denn sie wollen Kontaktlinsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliRay (10. Februar 2015)

Ich finde es kommt darauf an, wie fest das Thema MTB im Leben verankert ist und wieviel Investition man machen kann und möchte. Ich fahre Downhill und Enduro und beim MTB-Sport geht in Sachen Blickfeld wahrscheinlich nix ohne einen Kompromiss.

Beim Downhill ganz klar gehts ohne Google eh nicht. Bei schlammigen Untergründen hätte man noch die Wahl solche Kunststoff-Abreiser anzubringen, doch danach hat man die Wahl nur noch zwischen anhalten bzw. Mut zum Risiko. 

Bei Enduro-Ausflügen ging ich nur einmal ohne Brille weg und mit blauem Auge nach Hause. Rucksack mit Trinkblase könnte da helfen die Radbrille zu reinigen. Fahr da übrigens auch die Evil-Eye. Allerdings gibt es immer die Möglichkeit eines Endiro Helmes und ne Downhill Google drüber. Die Googles gibt von 100% schon günstig, Helm ist etwas teurer.
Cheers Oli

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Clickschuh (11. Februar 2015)

Also für Brille ohne Stärken - Schaut mal bei TK Max wenn ihr einen in der Stadt habt...dort findet man gerne mal Sportbrillen...auch Klargläser u.a. auch von Adidas Eyewear. 

Mit Stärke im Glas. Ich empfehle Krass Optik...Ich hab mir da mal ne Rayban mit Korrektur machen lassen - 180 € komplett...das war schon geil!


----------

